# Akuna Bay 080807



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I launched into the gorgeous twilight just after 1700, and headed round to Deepwater Bay for my first stint. I anchored in about 12m, got the berley storm whirling and settled in with a coffee, in a pleasantly anticipatory reverie. There was some action on the sounder, but the berley in the water made it difficult to separate detail. After half an hour or so, the bites started to come, then I was on bigtime on the bream gear (6lb). A spirited fight ended up with me boating a 52cm salmon, a good start. The ***** was adorned with someone else's ganged hooks.

I cold see action closer to the surface, so I floated a pilchard piece only about a metre down on the bream gear again. There were flashes in the water, so I peered in intently with the head torch, and saw something playing with the bait. Another minute, and I was on again. Another 10 seconds, and whatever it was had bricked me, leaving the hooks embedded in the mirage drive fins. Not sure what it was, but it wasn't a salmon (wrong shape), and it went like no bream I've ever seen. Definitely not a hairtail. So it goes.

Another half hour and I decided to move up to Illawong Bay. Anchored just off the flat, but after half an hour there was no action so I upped and moved to a mark I made Saturday 2 weeks ago. There was much more on the sounder here, so I drifted in the berley cloud. Whatever was there was admiring my baits, but I couldn't get a hit. This went on for an hour or so, with definite following of the baits, but that was all. I saw several squid following my baits back in, but couldn't entice them either.

Getting late, and I headed back towards Akuna, stopping at the corner near the marina for zip, and briefly inspecting the bay opposite Akuna, which looked good, but proved fruitless. Finally I soaked a few baits and plastics around the marina, for some good takes, but no hookups. I had fine wire traces on my rigs which probably discouraged the bream, but I couldn't be arsed changing them. Finally I came off the water about 0200 - net result 1 salmon.

It was much warmer than last Saturday, helped enormously by warm dry feet (go the fly socks). There was also much less wind, and generally it was a very pleasant night to be out. Bloody hairtail. Now I'm going to have to explain another trip.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Nice salmon mate - sounds like a nice night on the water...

cheers

Mick


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good to see some reward for your effort Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great report Dave - would have been a nice fight catching the salmon on light gear...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQgMU8wAABDbgAAQQC1CEBQAPu/fsCAAZDVT/UE1G9TU/QozUeRPKEU/UmTCNMhkxMmQwppeRPc1bcNw1LePbt+aTg/SlBObAqsCEWbK2bF9dwvWNnID0LwqPz4y4B+lUd6FY+YRzLCvUwaxNsjobIyeHaZ8EDqBg745GWoF+LuSKcKEgEBinmA=


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

nice *****, shame about the hairtail...those would be a bit of fun subduing in a yak wouldn't they  
If you're heading out again soon count me in for anytime midweek bar fridays.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

That salmon would have warmed you up for a bit at least Dave!

I missed your post till last night and would have got lost trying to find you, but I'm keen for the next one.

Nice report.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Dave and hope you had something to spike the coffee with on a chilly night


----------

